

Thiel Fellowship Application Advice - MIT_Hacker
http://delian.io/thiel-fellowship-application-advice

======
jebus989
Advice is fine and it's interesting to hear about one person's success, but
you're overstating your opinions. Things like "I cannot over emphasize the
importance of this question", if written by someone reviewing applications,
would be really valuable insight. But from an applicant (n=1), even a
successful one, seems quite baseless.

~~~
jmarbach
Past and current Thiel Fellows are highly involved in selecting the future
classes, including the preliminary application reviews.

~~~
jebus989
Thanks, I didn't know that. Though presumably a 2013 fellow hasn't yet had
that opportunity, given the 2014 window is still open.

